# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  προβλημα κεραιας τηλεορασης

## passer07

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ :Biggrin:   γύρισα απ το χωριο και σκευτηκα να ασχολιθώ επιτέλους με την κεραια τηλεορασης στο χωριο. ενω πχ η θεια απ διπλα πιανει 15-20 καναλια εγω τι βγάζω με 4, κατα τα αλλα χιονια(και οχι στο καμπαναριο  :Tongue: ) εχω απλη κεραια με εναν ενυσχητη μεσα, απ συνδεση ειναι οκ.δοκιμασα και αλλον ενισχιτη τα ιδια καναλια εδωσε.μου ειπαν για κατι κιτρινες κεραιες με διπλο  ενισχιτη τι παιζει ξερετε?καμια λυση.στο χωριο εχει κριο και καθομαστε πολυ μεσα... :Biggrin: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## chs

> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ γύρισα απ το χωριο και σκευτηκα να ασχολιθώ επιτέλους με την κεραια τηλεορασης στο χωριο. ενω πχ η θεια απ διπλα πιανει 15-20 καναλια εγω τι βγάζω με 4, κατα τα αλλα χιονια(και οχι στο καμπαναριο ) εχω απλη κεραια με εναν ενυσχητη μεσα, απ συνδεση ειναι οκ.δοκιμασα και αλλον ενισχιτη τα ιδια καναλια εδωσε.μου ειπαν για κατι κιτρινες κεραιες με διπλο ενισχιτη τι παιζει ξερετε?καμια λυση.στο χωριο εχει κριο και καθομαστε πολυ μεσα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



 ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΙΡΕΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΤΑ ΤΙ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ. ΑΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ. ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΕ ΚΙΡΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΕΝΙΣΧΙΣΗ.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pefres

εμενα ειχε χαλασει ο μικτης στη ταρατσα και εκαιγε την αντισταση του ενισχυτη!
εχω χαλασει τρεις ενισχυτες μεχρι να καταλαβω τι φταιει!

----------


## G VIPER

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μου το έλυσαν στο www.naos-net.gr.

----------


## EARINOS

> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ γύρισα απ το χωριο και σκευτηκα να ασχολιθώ επιτέλους με την κεραια τηλεορασης στο χωριο. ενω πχ η θεια απ διπλα πιανει 15-20 καναλια εγω τι βγάζω με 4, κατα τα αλλα χιονια(και οχι στο καμπαναριο ) εχω απλη κεραια με εναν ενυσχητη μεσα, απ συνδεση ειναι οκ.δοκιμασα και αλλον ενισχιτη τα ιδια καναλια εδωσε.μου ειπαν για κατι κιτρινες κεραιες με διπλο ενισχιτη τι παιζει ξερετε?καμια λυση.στο χωριο εχει κριο και καθομαστε πολυ μεσα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Αγόρια μου ακούστε.........
Η κεραία όποια και να είναι αυτή λέγεται μετατροπέας ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας σε ηλεκτρική μεταβολή και το αντίστροφο.Πάντα για να έχουμε καλό αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να βλέπει τον μπομπό εκπομπής.
Αν όμως όχι Εχουμε φυσικές απώλειες.
Για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που προβλήθηκε είναι πτέσμα των πτεσμάτων.Αφου τα προβλήματα των εγκαταστάσεων τα προτρέχουν οι καλωδιώσεις και μετα πάμε σε ενύσχιση.Καλό είναι πάντα να βάζουμε την κεραία πρότα χωρίς ενυσχιση με 6 μετρα το πολύ καλώδιο να δούμε τι πιάνουμε.Και μετα στον ενύσχιτή που δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο απο το να σπρώχνει το σήμα ποιό μακριά.
Για τις κεραίες televes είναι καλές αλλά υπάρχουν και εξίσου με την ίδια ποιότητα και σε ποιό χαμηλή τιμή.Αν όμως έχεις πρόβλημα οπτικό δεν πάνα έχεις τον ΘΕΟ!!! μπάρμπα, ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ!!!!!!

----------


## dalai

> Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μου το έλυσαν στο www.nass-ntss.gr.



ναι???? αντε ρε!!! να παμε ολοι τοτε ρε! ναι ειναι θεοι ?!!
Ας το δει καποιος  admin  please

----------

